# Traverse City Bait & Tackle



## parker16 (Oct 21, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good bait and tackle store in or around Traverse City? I know there is a Gander Mountain there and that might do though I normally would look for a smaller locally owned place. Thanks for any suggestions. P


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

parker16 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good bait and tackle store in or around Traverse City? I know there is a Gander Mountain there and that might do though I normally would look for a smaller locally owned place. Thanks for any suggestions. P


 
Simple answer is there is none.

Gander, MC (Traverse Bay Tackle)

Back Cast Fly Shop (much more bait and tackle then fly shop) in Benzonia will have the most regionally local selection of goods.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Where are you going to fish? Basically the above answer is correct. There aren't any. Gander Mt or MC Sports is your best bet. There is a gas station out on Hammond that has an ok selection. If you plan on fishing the bays your best bet is the above stores.


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

You have The Orvis store in Traverse, thats a great fishing store. Its definitely no bait shop but if your looking for someone to talk to and chum with Dave (owner) is a great guy.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

In Kalkaska, there's Jack's. Great shop, long history.


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

up in suttons bay, which is about 20min north on 22, check out Johns Barber shop. good local knowledge, and a good selection.


----------



## SE-R (Oct 10, 2008)

The Northern Angler is the other fly shop in Traverse City. Kirk is also a good guy and always willing to give some tips.


----------



## parker16 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am mainly a stream and small lake (pond) fisherman. I do know the Backcast Fly Shop in Benzonia and was kind of hoping there would be a Traverse City version of it. Having grown up on the Atlantic I am more a bait and hardware guy though I have done a fair amount of flyfishing too. Northern Angler is just a block or two away from our new place and I have chatted with the owner--he is a good guy. Maybe after I settle in I will work on improving my flyfishing skills. Thanks again. P


----------

